# Dateien in Ordner und Unterordner durchsuchen



## iCx_ (28. Aug 2012)

Hey
ich bin java anfänger, habe aber in autoit schon so einiges geschrieben, jetzt will ich mal ne boss sprache testen,
in autoit hab ich ein script das dateien schreibt und in java schreibe ich jetzt eins das diese (html) nach einem suchwort durchsucht

hat jemand eine Hilfe-Datei? (like autoit)
oder wäre jemand so gangster und schreibt mir alle befehle das ich mir das alles durchlese und dann rumprobiere

(man muss das doch sicher auch rekursiv mit arrays machen wie in autoit?)

mfg


----------



## Gast2 (28. Aug 2012)

> und in java schreibe ich jetzt eins das diese (html) nach einem suchwort durchsucht


Stichworte:
- BufferedReader
- String#indexOf
Mehr brauchts eigentlich nicht.



> (man muss das doch sicher auch rekursiv mit arrays machen wie in autoit?)


Rekursiv, Arrays? Wofür sollte man das brauchen?


----------



## iCx_ (28. Aug 2012)

also es sind dateien in nem ordner, in dem ein ordner ist in dem dateien sind in dem ein ordner ist in dem dateien sind
es ist nur der 1. ordner angegeben, dafür braucht man in autoit rekursiv
es soll nicht 1 datei durchsucht werden sondern alle dateien in unbekannten ordnernamen und unbekannten dateinamen in einem bekannten ordnernamen


----------



## Gast2 (28. Aug 2012)

Dann bietet sich Rekursion tatsächlich an.
Du bräuchtest dann noch die Methode File#listFiles die dir alle Dateien und Ordner eines Verzeichnisses gibt. Von da kannst du dann rekursiv weitersuchen.


----------



## SlaterB (28. Aug 2012)

bevor du daran Gefallen findest: auf [VORSICHT] .. [ANFÄNGER] im Titel dringendst verzichten, nicht das Forum aufdringlich zukleistern


----------



## iCx_ (28. Aug 2012)

ok also rekursiv 
ehm habt ihr ein editor für java? wäre sinnvoll wenn man für einen befehl (namens befehl) einfach be und dann kommen vorschläge, wisst ihr was ich meine? das ist in autoit auch so

ahso das war eig keine absicht ,wollte nur das hier halt die leute bescheid wissen das das mein 1. script ist 

hier gibts aber sehr schnell antworten


----------



## Gast2 (28. Aug 2012)

Sowas nennt sich IDE und gibts auch für Java, ja.
Zwei sehr verbreitete sind Eclipse und Netbeans.


----------



## iCx_ (28. Aug 2012)

habe auf der arbeit so geile leitung das der download sogar nur 2 stunden gedauert hat xD
habe jetzt netbeans drauf weil der name mir lustiger vorkam

sooo ich schaue mir mal die befehle an,
ist das das das das das das was du meinst?

File (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)


----------



## Gast2 (28. Aug 2012)

Ja, genau.


----------



## iCx_ (28. Aug 2012)

ich komm da nicht weit mit,
bei autoit ist das so aufgebaut:
Funktion MsgBox

und unten immer ein funktionierendes beispiel wie man es nutzen kann
da seh ich nicht wirklich was man braucht undso, also nicht so offentsichtlich, gibts da ne gute hilfe datei?


----------



## SlaterB (28. Aug 2012)

'java file example' in eine Suchmaschine eintippen


----------



## tröööt (28. Aug 2012)

Die "Hilfe-Datei" von Java nennt sich APi-Doc und ist für v7 hier zu finden : http://docs.oracle.com/javse/7/docs/api
Und um dein AutoIt-Script in funktionierenden Java-Code umzubauen bzw das passende Gegenstück zu entwickeln was du machen willst wäre es sicher hilfreich wenn du das Script hier mal postest (bitte [noparse]
	
	
	
	





```

```
[/noparse]-Tags verwenden !).

Auch solltest du erstmal Grundlagen lernen. Das geht gut mit der Java-Insel : GooGLe -> "Java ist auch eine Insel"

Ansonsten brauchst du nicht viel für einfaches rekursives durcharbeiten eines Verzeichnisses und Durchsuchen des Inhaltes ... das kann man sogar alles in main() unterbringen ... ist dann aber sehr unübersichtlich.


----------



## trööt (28. Aug 2012)

Java Platform SE 7 ... schrottiges keyboard ...


----------



## iCx_ (28. Aug 2012)

hab paar beispiele, mir macht java jetzt schon kein bock mehr xD
da ist nie was deutlich gekennzeichnet mit zb farben oder so

```
import java.io.*;
public class main
{
 public static void main(String args[]){
 File file = new File("C:\\");  
 File[] files = file.listFiles();  
 for (int fileInList = 0; fileInList < files.length; fileInList++)  
 {  
 System.out.println(files[fileInList].toString());  
 }  
 }
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (28. Aug 2012)

und es wird täglich nur schlimmer, besser du hörst gleich auf


----------



## Templarthelast (28. Aug 2012)

Was hat eine Programmiersprache mit Syntaxhighlighting einer IDE zu tun? Man sollte sich seine Entscheidung programmieren lernen zu wollen, möglicherweise noch einmal überlegen, wenn man nur mit einer IDE anstatt eines Editors arbeiten kann...


----------



## Mujahiddin (28. Aug 2012)

Templarthelast hat gesagt.:


> Was hat eine Programmiersprache mit Syntaxhighlighting einer IDE zu tun? Man sollte sich seine Entscheidung programmieren lernen zu wollen, möglicherweise noch einmal überlegen, wenn man nur mit einer IDE anstatt eines Editors arbeiten kann...



Hey...
Bei mir macht 80% meiner Arbeit Eclipse, ok! Ich programmiere mit meiner Maus!


----------



## Templarthelast (28. Aug 2012)

Mujahiddin hat gesagt.:


> Hey...
> Bei mir macht 80% meiner Arbeit Eclipse, ok! Ich programmiere mit meiner Maus!



Ich sage ja nicht, dass eclipse ö.ä. nutzlos oder überflüssig ist, sondern, dass das eigentliche Programmierung auch ohne eine IDE funktionieren sollte und besonders wenn man als Anfänger eine IDE aufgrund des "lustigen Namens" auswählt und dann von dieser aufgrund des nicht genügenden Syntax highlighting enttäuscht ist, so sollte man doch erstmal das Windows eigene notepad versuchen.


----------



## bone2 (28. Aug 2012)

das netbeans kein syntax highlighting haben soll, irritiert mich jetzt schon ein wenig


----------

